# Gurkhas try McDonalds for the first time.



## Tez3 (Mar 29, 2016)

This is my local McDs, ( I have been known to wander in from time to time lol), the Gurkhas are also taken around the local shops and tourist site. They are unfailingly polite and friendly...unless you are fighting against them  They all take TKD as part of their basic training, some carry on after too.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 29, 2016)

Never heard of a Maccy D's being called delicious lol.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 29, 2016)

Transk53 said:


> Never heard of a Maccy D's being called delicious lol.



I did say they were very polite lol!


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 29, 2016)

I bet they felt a bit dodgy after eating that though. Still, the vid does highlight what a lot is taken for granted. I bet most in this country would expect to see a McDonalds in Nepal.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 29, 2016)

That's an unfortunate part of American culture that the rest of the world could do without.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 29, 2016)

I imagine it's actually very bland for them considering their curries. The local Chinese takeaway does very well from them though, we have a Gurkha food shop and restaurant here as well. Quite exotic for the Dales.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 29, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> I imagine it's actually very bland for them considering their curries. The local Chinese takeaway does very well from them though, we have a Gurkha food shop and restaurant here as well. Quite exotic for the Dales.



So does my local Chinese takeaway from me  I sometimes plump for a Big Tasty when on their menu timetable, but not often. Effectively after consuming even a Big Mac, the calorie count is maxed out for the day. Guess there are plenty of sheep wandering around them dales for the mutton curry.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 29, 2016)

Transk53 said:


> So does my local Chinese takeaway from me  I sometimes plump for a Big Tasty when on their menu timetable, but not often. Effectively after consuming even a Big Mac, the calorie count is maxed out for the day. Guess there are plenty of sheep wandering around them dales for the mutton curry.



There is a temple for the Gurkhas on one of the camps with a high fence around, that's so people don't get upset when they slaughter goats.
Our McD's I know are healthier than the original American ones because ours have all the additives and salt taken out but that sadly is why ours are so very bland, there's very little taste. I like the brioche buns though, much nicer.
Gurkha curries are delicious, they aren't all hot and usually come with potatoes and rice. I had an exGurkha shift partner who would bring food in on nights. I learnt a lot of surprising things about the Gurkhas and Nepal too.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Apr 4, 2016)

Transk53 said:


> I bet they felt a bit dodgy after eating that though. Still, the vid does highlight what a lot is taken for granted. I bet most in this country would expect to see a McDonalds in Nepal.



A straight shooting fact checking paper like The Guardian wouldn't be wrong.

"THERE IS no McDonalds in Nepal, thank god. Though there is a place called Pizza Hut. However, it is a fake."

Fake Pizza Hut?  The last time I was in Korean, there was a restaurant outside the back gate of our housing area called Kenturky Fried Chicken.  Or maybe it was the beginning of the Tofurkin craze?

Thanks Tez3 for the video.  Particularly the quick eye roll just past the 50 second point, and the subsequent apparent loss of words from someone who seems to speak English quite well.


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 6, 2016)

oftheherd1 said:


> A straight shooting fact checking paper like The Guardian wouldn't be wrong.
> 
> "THERE IS no McDonalds in Nepal, thank god. Though there is a place called Pizza Hut. However, it is a fake."
> 
> ...



Look, that was just a general depiction my part.


----------



## elder999 (Apr 6, 2016)

Transk53 said:


> I bet they felt a bit dodgy after eating that though. Still, the vid does highlight what a lot is taken for granted. I bet most in this country would expect to see a McDonalds in Nepal.


There's a MacDonald's in Delhi,  and one in Karachi....pretty sure there's one in Sri Lanka.....Nepal is really just a matter of time....


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 6, 2016)

elder999 said:


> There's a MacDonald's in Delhi,  and one in Karachi....pretty sure there's one in Sri Lanka.....Nepal is really just a matter of time....



Could be that McD's don't want  to build one because the drive thru is a nightmare when there's Gurkhas around. They are the nicest people, great fighters, very polite and lovely to work with but never, ever get in a car with one, try not to actually get on the road with one when they are driving because they really are the world's worse drivers.


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 8, 2016)

Well, all joking aside, the march of the fast food industry is pretty much unstoppable, just figured that some would fear to tread, on certain places. Yeah quite naive, but still very so sad that money wins over tradition, in that Nepal really does not need fast food in the McDonald ilk. Sorry, rant over!


----------



## elder999 (Apr 8, 2016)

Transk53 said:


> Well, all joking aside, the march of the fast food industry is pretty much unstoppable, just figured that some would fear to tread, on certain places. Yeah quite naive, but still very so sad that money wins over tradition, in that Nepal really does not need fast food in the McDonald ilk. Sorry, rant over!



Really.....tend to avoid McDonald's in general, and even the places where I will go, when out of the country....why in the world would I have fried chicken in St. Marten? Or Burger King in Brussels?

 I will never forget the one (and only!) time I had cardamon ice cream in Nepal............


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 8, 2016)

elder999 said:


> Really.....tend to avoid McDonald's in general, and even the places where I will go, when out of the country....why in the world would I have fried chicken in St. Marten? Or Burger King in Brussels?
> 
> I will never forget the one (and only!) time I had cardamon ice cream in Nepal............



May you permit me ask why Nepal. Just curious from a social perspective. Nepal seems like it is a nexus for humanity.


----------



## elder999 (Apr 8, 2016)

Transk53 said:


> May you permit me ask why Nepal. Just curious from a social perspective. Nepal seems like it is a nexus for humanity.




Took a run at Everest in '96....didn't summit, and saw how stupid the entire enterprise actually is (base camp is the world's highest dump....goddam shame in and of itself....)


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 8, 2016)

elder999 said:


> Took a run at Everest in '96....didn't summit, and saw how stupid the entire enterprise actually is (base camp is the world's highest dump....goddam shame in and of itself....)



Sadly the latter is somewhat obvious, from my outsiders vies ofc.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 8, 2016)

elder999 said:


> Took a run at Everest in '96....didn't summit, and saw how stupid the entire enterprise actually is (base camp is the world's highest dump....goddam shame in and of itself....)



There is a lot of things wrong with the 'Everest' business, too many dead bodies left lying around, lack of care for the Sherpas and people who shouldn't be allowed to stand on anthills climbing a very dangerous mountain.


----------

